# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  SPONSORED 12wk Finaflex Pre-Contest Transformation

## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.

Supplements:
Weeks 1 - 6 using Finaflex 1-Andro (2 capsules twice per day for 6 wks)
Weeks 1 - 12 using Finaflex PCT Revolutions (2 capsules per day for 12 wks)
Weeks 1 - 12 using Finaflexs ALC+CLA (2 pills three times per day for 6 wks)
Weeks 1 - 12 using Finaflex Whey Max (2 scoops three times per day for 12 wks)
Weeks 7 - 12 using Finaflexs Epi-P (1 capsules twice per day for 6 wks)
Weeks 7 - 12 using Finaflexs Pro Xanthine 500-XT (1 capsule twice per day for 6 wks)
Weeks 7 - 12 using Finaflexs N.O. Ignite (1-2 scoops per day pre workout)

My diet pretty much stays the same day to day (6 meals per day), I personally find it easier that way and it allows me to cook/prepare my meals way in advance. I will be posting daily on my diet, muscles worked, exercises performed & cardiovascular exercises and times, as well as explain any change in above mentioned supplementation &/or dosages if necessary. I will give weekly progress reports, which will include pictures & below measurements:

Starting Stats:
Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 237 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 194.6 lbs
Fat Mass - 42.4 lbs
Body Fat % - 17.9%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.5 in.
Shoulders - 55.5 in.
Chest - 46.8 in.
Abdomen - 42.5 in.
Waist - 40 in. 
Hips - 43.5 in.
Bicep (R) - 15
Thigh (R) - 22.75
Calfs (R) - 16.1

My goal is not to gain weight, but to maintain as much of the above measured (194.6 lbs) of lean body mass as possible while shedding as much the above measured (42.4 lbs) of fat as humanly possible. Diet & exercise alone will get me down to my desired bodyfat (4-5% BF), but if in doing so I lose a lot of muscle mass then my efforts will be in vain. Therefore, I am basing the success / failure of this trial on the end result of my lean body mass in proportion to my loss of body fat (ie. the more body fat I lose without sacrificing muscle the more successful & vice versa).

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 1: 08-02-2010

Today I worked my shoulders, trapezius, & gastroc muscles. 
Exercise 1: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 25 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 25 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 60 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 70 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 60 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 40 lbs for 13 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 18 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 15 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 14 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 11 lateral
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 21 reps
Exercise 4: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 20 lbs for 17 reps
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 17 reps
Exercise 6: db trap raises (up & back, one motion, not a roll)
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 17 reps
Set 4 - 90 lbs for 18 reps
Exercise 7: Calf raises
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 10 reps R calf, another 10 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 10 reps both calves.
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 9 reps R calf, another 9 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 10 reps R calf, another 10 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 8 reps R calf, another 8 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.

The workout took about 1 hour & 15 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ...aydn...

oh god!

----------


## ScottyDoc

> oh god!


Is that a good or bad "oh god!"???

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 2: 08-03-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 2 plates each side for 25 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 5 - 10 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 6 - 11 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
* Will go up a plate next week *
Exercise 4: Escalator style stair stepper
10 minutes @ level 5 / 20 (slow) but skipping every other step (long, tall, slow strides)

The workout took about 45 mins, not including the 10 mins on the Stepper as described above.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 3: 08-04-2010

Today I worked my back, & gastroc muscles. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 190 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 210 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 230 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 190 lbs for 13 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 9 reps (3 each side, then 3 straight down to center) Immediately superset with 100 lbs for 9 reps (3 each side, then 3 straight down to center)
Exercise 3: Nautilus Lat Pull down (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 8 reps
Set 2 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Seated close grip row (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 4 plates for 10 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 8 reps
Set 3 - 4 plates for 6 reps Immediately superset with 3 plates each side for 5 reps
Exercise 5: Nautilus (extremely wide grip / high seated rows)
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 7: Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 30 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 30 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 18 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 4 plates on each side for 10 reps, then 3 plates on each side for 15 reps, then 2 plates on each side for 10 reps (failure) (toes straight)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 4: 08-05-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 200 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 220 lbs for 8 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 180 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 100 for 11 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 13 reps 
Exercise 3: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 10 reps


The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. I did 2 mins @ level 15 incline & 4.5 mph, then 2 mins of level 10 incline @ 3.5 mph and so on for the full 60 minutes.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & salad 2 cups raw spinach, 1 cup raw brocoli, 2 cups romaine lettuce, topped with 1/4 cup of lemon juice & 4 Table spoons extra virgin olive oil.
Meal 5 - skipped / missed
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 5: 08-06-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 5 reps, immediately followed by 65 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 10 reps with 85 lbs (failure)
Exercise 3: Superset Hammer Cable rope curls with Tricep Cable rope presses
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 12 reps (presses)
Set 2 - 65 lbs for 12 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 10 reps (presses)
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 9 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 9 reps (presses)
Exercise 4: Superset Single arm cable bicep curls with Single arm Cable tricep extensions
Set 1 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 15 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 15 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 11 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 10 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Exercise 7: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 6: 08-07-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 80 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs each leg for 10 reps, immediately followed by 70 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 150 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 150 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Exercise 5: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 12 reps

The workout took about 40 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. I did 2 mins @ level 15 incline & 4.5 mph, then 2 mins of level 10 incline @ 4.0 mph and so on for the full 60 minutes.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 08-09-2010 (End of week 1)

2nd week’s weight / measurements / stats update

2nd week Stats:
Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 234 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 198.4 lbs
Fat Mass - 35.6 lbs
Body Fat % - 15.2%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.0 in.
Shoulders - 53.0 in.
Chest - 45.8 in.
Abdomen - 41.0 in.
Waist - 38.8 in. 
Hips - 43.5 in.
Bicep (R) - 15
Thigh (R) - 23.5
Calfs (R) - 16.25

OK, so according to the above statistics, in 1 wk (7 days), I lost 3 lbs of bodyweight, increased my lean body mass by 3.8 lbs, and lowered my fat mass by 6.4 lbs. Although I am extremely pleased with these results, I am not expecting this trend to continue, it is too early in the game to make any assumptions. I personally believe fat was lost and some water weight was moved around (due to supplementation) and re-distributed. The technique used to test me is a computerized generated formula utilizing height, weight, a 7 point caliper measurements, & the above listed tape measurements of the body, therefore there is no precise way to determine water weight & its distribution. I am very confident though that this method of testing is accurate (meaning it will accurately give measurements taken week to week, as in consistent) in order to effectively gauge my progress. Oh, and I am and will continue to be tested by the same trainer, again consistency (Sorry I forgot to mention all that in my very first / initial post as it is important information). Next we have my body measurements where I lost 0.5 inches in my neck, lost 2.5 inches in my shoulders, lost 1.0 inches in my chest, lost 1.5 inches in my abdomen, lost 1.25 inches in my waist, lost 0.0 inches in my hips, gained 0.75 inches in my thigh, and gained 0.15 inches in my calves.

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 7: Day Off / Rest

Day 8: 08-09-2010

Today I worked my shoulders, trapezius, & gastroc muscles. 
First off I skipped my traps this week, I plan on only working them every other week as they are one of my stronger body parts and have a negative tendency to over shadow my delts. Next, I began todays workout with 10 minutes (upper body / shoulder warm up) on a torso cycle (upper body cycle commonly used by those stuck in a wheelchair or who cannot perform cardio using their legs)

Exercise 1: Nautilus Shoulder press machine (1st 2 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 80 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 17 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 160 lbs for 9 reps
Set 6 - 160 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 120 lbs for 10 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Superset lateral cable rear deltoid flies/raises with wide grip (rope) cable pulls to nose for rear delts.
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 55 lbs for 15 reps rear
Set 2 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 55 lbs for 15 reps rear
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 16 reps lateral superset with 55 lbs for 13 reps rear
Set 4 - 20 lbs for 13 reps lateral superset with 55 lbs for 12 reps rear
Exercise 3: Db Shoulder presses
Set 1 - 40 lbs each hand for 15 reps
Set 2 - 60 lbs each hand for 12 reps
Set 3 - 60 lbs each hand for 10 reps
Set 4 - 60 lbs each hand for 9 reps, immediately followed by 40 lbs each hand for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Cable rear delts (crossover) superset with lateral delt raises with bands (not sure of the poundage on those things, but I used the red band)
Set 1 - 20 lbs each side for 20 reps rear delt, red band for 17 reps lateral delts
Set 2 - red band for 21 reps lateral delts, 25 lbs each side for 15 reps rear delts
Set 3 - 25 lbs each side for 18 reps rear delt, red band for 13 reps lateral delts
Set 4 - red band for 17 reps lateral delts, 25 lbs each side for 14 reps rear delts
Exercise 5: Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 2 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in) & 20 reps (toes out)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 15 reps (toes out) & 12 reps (toes in)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 12 reps (toes in) & 9 reps (toes out)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 10 reps (toes out) & 7 reps (toes in)
Set 5 - 5 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes straight)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups spinach
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5+ gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 9: 08-10-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Precor Squat Machine 
Set 1 - 2 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 5 - 9 plates each side for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Leg Press
Set 1 - 8 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 9 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 10 plates each side for 15 reps (The 1st 10 unassisted, last 5 self assisted with hands on my knees to failure) 
Exercise 5: Escalator style stair stepper
15 minutes @ level 5 / 20 (slow) but skipping every other step (long, tall, slow strides)
* Shoulder has been hurting, so I did 10 minutes on the Torso cycle to loosen it up *

The workout took about 40 mins, not including the 10 mins on the Stepper & 10 mins on the torso cycle as described above.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Chicken breast with 1.5 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 10: 08-011-2010

Today and tomorrow I am working my biceps and triceps into my back and chest workout so I can do light legs on Friday and have Saturday free to go Kayaking. Also, I began my workout with 10 mins on the Torso cycle again to warm up my shoulders and upper body.

Today I worked my back, biceps & gastroc muscles. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 200 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 180 lbs for 11 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Nautilus (extremely wide grip / high seated rows)
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Nautilus Seated close grip row (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 15 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Lat Pull down (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 8 reps
Set 2 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 130 lbs for 10 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 10 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 10 reps (5 each side, then 3 straight down to center) 
Exercise 6: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 110 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 110 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 7: Db Hammer curls
Set 1 - 35 lbs each arm for 10 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs each arm for 10 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs each arm for 8 reps immediately followed by 20 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 8: Single arm cable bicep curls
Set 1 - 40 lbs each arm for 12 reps
Set 2 - 35 lbs each arm for 10 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs each arm for 10 reps
Exercise 7: Calf raises (on calf machine)
Set 1 - 170 lbs for 10 reps (each calf at a time) x 3 no break
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 10 reps (each calf at a time) x 3 no break
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 10 reps (each calf at a time) x 3 no break

The workout took about 1 hour & 15 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. I did 2 mins @ level 15 incline & 4.2 mph, then 2 mins of level 10 incline @ 4.2 mph and so on for the full 60 minutes.
Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 11: 08-12-2010

Today I am working my biceps, forearms, & chest, so I can do light legs on Friday and have Saturday free to go Kayaking. Also, I began my workout with 10 mins on the Torso cycle again to warm up my shoulders and upper body.

Today I worked my chest & biceps, & forearms 
Exercise 1: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 200 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 220 lbs for 8 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 180 lbs for 10 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 18 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 4 - 50 lbs each side for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 100 lbs for 9 reps (failure)
Exercise 4: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs each side for 11 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs each side for 11 reps (failure)
Exercise 5: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 6 reps (failure)
Exercise 6: Db hammer curls
Set 1 - 35 lbs each arm for 15 reps
Set 2 - 35 lbs each arm for 15 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each arm for 12 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs each arm for 10 reps, immediately followed by 25 lbs each arm for 10 reps
Exercise 7: Single arm cable bicep curls
Set 1 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 15 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 13 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 11 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 10 reps
Exercise 8: Forearms
4 sets of curling up a weight on a rope, 15 lbs, then immediately letting it down and curling it the opposite way, then immediately back again the original way, then immediately back again the reverse way (hitting both the wrist flexors & extensors)

The workout took about 1 hour & 15 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 2 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - Salad with 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 cans of tuna & 4 cups of romaine lettuce
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 12: 08-13-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 80 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 4 - 110 lbs each leg for 10 reps, immediately followed by 70 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Exercise 5: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 40 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. I did 2 mins @ level 15 incline & 4.5 mph, then 2 mins of level 10 incline @ 4.5 mph and so on for the full 60 minutes.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grill chicken breast with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - Omlet with 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice) on top of omlet
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 13: 08-14-2010

I went kayaking all day today.

Diet:

Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 1 Syntha-6 pre-made protein shake
Meal 3 - 1 Syntha-6 pre-made protein shake
Meal 4 - 12 oz. London Broil steak with 2 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max (pre-sleep)

Day 14: 08-15-2010

Sunday, rest day.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 cans of light tuna in water with 1.5 cups spinach
Meal 3 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 4 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1 cups green beans
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)

All through the day completed 2.0+ gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 15: 08-16-2010

* I was supposed to get my body weight, fat, & other measurements today, but the trainer I always use for this was not working today, I called and scheduled an appt. to have it done tomorrow, so it will be 1 day past a week, since my last measurements. I took the pictures today, but will include them in tomorrows measurements post. *

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 5 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 5 - 10 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 13 plates each side for 8 reps
Set 9 - 13 plates each side for 8 reps
Set 10 - 10 plates each side for 16 reps (failure)
* Will go up a plate on each side again next week *

The workout took about 40 minutes.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup green beans
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites & 1 yolk & 1 can of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 08-016-2010 (End of week 2)

2nd & 3rd week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

2nd week Stats: 3rd week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 234 lbs Bodyweight - 226 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 198.4 lbs Lean Body Mass - 193.6 lbs
Fat Mass - 35.6 lbs Fat Mass - 32.4 lbs
Body Fat % - 15.2% Body Fat % - 14.5%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.0 in. Neck - 16.0 in.
Shoulders - 53.0 in. Shoulders - 53.0 in.
Chest - 45.8 in. Chest - 44.5 in.
Abdomen - 41.0 in. Abdomen - 39.5 in.
Waist - 38.8 in. Waist - 38.8 in. 
Hips - 43.5 in. Hips - 43.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 15 Bicep (R) - 14.5
Thigh (R) - 23.5 Thigh (R) - 23.0
Calfs (R) - 16.25 Calfs (R) - 16.25

* I am going to start doing my comparisons like this from week to week, after 6 weeks, at the half way point and at the very end I will repost and compare my results with my very 1st measurements to show total changes from the beginning. *

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 16: 08-17-2010

Today I worked my shoulders, & gastroc muscles. 

Exercise 1: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 15 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 10 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 15 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 10 lateral 
Exercise 2: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 35 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 75 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 4: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 20 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 20 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 5: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 50 lbs for 14 reps
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 21 reps
Exercise 7: Seated Calf raises
I just did one long exhausting super-set, continuous, from one leg to the next *
I started with 170 lbs per leg for 15 reps each leg , then 2 more sets of 10 reps each leg, then lowered the weight to 150 lbs and did 2 sets of 10 reps each leg, then lowered the weight to 130 lbs and did 2 sets of 10 reps each leg, then lowered the weight to 110 lbs and did 2 sets of 10 each leg, then lowered the weight to 90 lbs and did 10 each leg for 3 final sets.

The workout took about 1 hour & 5 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - pre-made Syntha-6 protein drink 
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 17: 08-18-2010

Today I worked my back. 

* I started my workout warming up on a torso cycle for 10 mins *
Exercise 1: Nautilus (extremely wide grip / high seated rows)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 150 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 150 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 150 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 2: Nautilus Seated close grip row (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 15 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 15 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 4 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Exercise 3: Nautilus Lat Pull down (wide grip) (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 2 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 2 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates on each side for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Exercise 5: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 160 lbs for 18 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 16 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 13 reps
Set 4 - 160 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 120 lbs for 10 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill keeping the speed at a constant 4.2 mph with 2 mins at 15 degree incline, then 2 mins at 10 degree incline switching back and forth for the whole hour.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 18: 08-19-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Flat Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 200 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 210 lbs for 8 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 6 reps
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 13 reps 
Exercise 3: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 160 lbs for 17 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 180 lbs for 7 reps, immediately followed by 120 lbs for 13 reps (failure)

The workout took about 50 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. I did 2 mins @ level 15 incline & 4.5 mph, then 2 mins of level 10 incline @ 3.5 mph and so on for the full 60 minutes.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna & 6 egg whites, 1 yolk omlet with 1 cup of raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 8 oz Chicken breast with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 1.5 gallons water (slacking a little)

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 19: 08-20-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 80 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs each leg for 11 reps, immediately followed by 80 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 7 - 150 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 120 lbs for additional 12 reps (toes straight)
Exercise 5: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on the elliptical describled previously. I did 2 mins @ level 20 & then 2 mins of level 15 and so on for the full 60 minutes.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 20: 08-21-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 5 reps, immediately followed by 65 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 3: Superset Hammer Cable rope curls with Tricep Cable rope presses
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 12 reps (presses)
Set 2 - 65 lbs for 12 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 10 reps (presses)
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 9 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 9 reps (presses)
Exercise 4: Superset Single arm cable bicep curls with Single arm Cable tricep extensions
Set 1 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 15 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 15 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 11 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 10 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Exercise 7: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 21: 08-22-2010

Rest Day

Day 22: 08-23-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 5 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 5 - 10 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 6 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 13 plates each side with an additional plate on top for 8 reps
Set 9 - 10 plates on each side for a set of 15
Set 10 - 8 plates on each side for a set of 20
Set 11 - 6 plates on each side for a set of 22 (failure)

The workout took about 50 mins.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

FYI... I noticed on some of my posts I sometimes do and sometimes don't mention my diet on my REST DAY. I wanted everyone to know I keep my diet pretty much the exact same, if I change anything it would be less carbs as in no oatmeal or only one meal with oatmeal based on how I feel, sorry, am doing my best to keep this log as perfectly accurate as I possibly can!

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 08-23-2010 (End of week 3)

3rd & 4th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

3rd week Stats: 4th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 226 lbs Bodyweight - 229 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 193.6 lbs Lean Body Mass - 198.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 32.4 lbs Fat Mass - 31.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 14.5% Body Fat % - 13.4%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.0 in. Neck - 16.0 in.
Shoulders - 53.0 in. Shoulders - 53.5 in.
Chest - 44.5 in. Chest - 45.0 in.
Abdomen - 39.5 in. Abdomen - 39.0 in.
Waist - 38.8 in. Waist - 37.0 in. 
Hips - 43.0 in. Hips - 43.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.5 Bicep (R) - 14.5
Thigh (R) - 23.0 Thigh (R) - 23.0
Calfs (R) - 16.25 Calfs (R) - 16.25

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 23: 08-24-2010

Today I worked my shoulders, trapezius, & gastroc muscles. 
Exercise 1: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 18 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral 
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 15 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 17 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral
Exercise 2: db shoulder presses: (1st 4 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 60 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 70 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 80 lbs for 8 reps
Set 8 - 80 lbs for 8 reps
Set 9 - 60 lbs for 12 reps
Set 10 - 50 lbs for 16 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 21 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 16 reps
Exercise 4: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 20 lbs for 17 reps
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Cable rear delts (with tricep rope)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 17 reps
Exercise 7: Calf raises (hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates each side for 25 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates each side for 23 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates each side for 18 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 5 plates each side for 13 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 5 plates each side for 9 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour & 5 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.

Diet: (diet was a little off today, but didnt cheat, just missed a meal & would have preferred to not have to replace a meal with a protein shake)
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 1.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 24: 08-25-2010

Today I worked my back 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 160 lbs for 15reps
Set 5 - 180 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 200 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 8 - 220 lbs for 8 reps
Set 9 - 200 lbs for 10 reps
Set 10 - 180 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 2: Nautilus Lat Pull down (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates & a quarter on each side for 8 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 10 reps
Set 4 - 2 plates & a quarter on each side for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Seated close grip row (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 4 plates for 10 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 8 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates & a quarter for 12 reps
Set 4 - 3 plates & a quarter for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 145 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 2 - 130 lbs for 15 reps (5 each side, then 5 straight down to center)
Set 3 - 115 lbs for 9 reps (3 each side, then 3 straight down to center) Immediately superset with 100 lbs for 9 reps (3 each side, then 3 straight down to center)
Exercise 5: Nautilus (extremely wide grip / high seated rows)
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 15 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 25: 08-26-2010

Today I worked my chest & calves. 
Exercise 1: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 60 lbs for 25 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 220 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 6 reps
Set 7 - 220 lbs for 8 reps
Set 8 - 180 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 12 reps 
Set 2 - 40 lbs each side for 10 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 12 reps
Exercise 3: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 50 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 2 - 50 lbs each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs each side for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 5: Heavy calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes out)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 16 reps (toes in)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 14 reps (toes out)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes in)
Set 5 - 5 plates on each side for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 6 - 5 plates on each side for 8 reps (toes in)
Set 7 - 3 plates on each side for 15 reps / to failure (toes straight)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on the elliptical.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - OH Yeah Protein bar & Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed) (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach 
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 26: 08-27-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 170 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 170 lbs for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 150 lbs for 13 reps (toes out)
Exercise 5: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs each leg for 12 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach (w/lemon juice)
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10 oz baked chicken & 1.5 cup raw spinach 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 27 & 28

Day 27: 08-28-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 130 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 5 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable curls
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 13 reps each arm
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 11 reps each arm
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 9 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 6: Cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 8 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 11 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Exercise 8: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 5 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on seated raises for 12 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 12 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 28: 08-29-2010
Rest Day

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 3 - 6 oz. London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 29: 08-30-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 2 plates each side for 25 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 5 - 10 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 6 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 9 - 12 plates on each side for a set of 10
Set 10 - 8 plates on each side for a set of 15

The workout took about 45 mins. No Cardio on Heavy Leg Day!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 08-30-2010 (End of week 4)

4th & 5th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

4th week Stats: 5th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 229 lbs Bodyweight - 225 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 198.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 198.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 31.0 lbs Fat Mass - 27.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 13.4% Body Fat % - 11.8%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.0 in. Neck - 16.3 in.
Shoulders - 53.5 in. Shoulders - 53.5 in.
Chest - 45.0 in. Chest - 44.3 in.
Abdomen - 39.0 in. Abdomen - 38.5 in.
Waist - 37.8 in. Waist - 37.5 in. 
Hips - 43.0 in. Hips - 43.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.5 Bicep (R) - 15.0
Thigh (R) - 23.0 Thigh (R) - 23.25
Calfs (R) - 16.25 Calfs (R) - 16.0

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 30: 08-31-2010

Today I worked my shoulders, trapezius, & gastroc muscles.
Exercise 1: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 35 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 50 lbs for 20 reps 
Exercise 2: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 3: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 60 lbs for 20 reps
Set 5 - 70 lbs for 15 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 8 - 80 lbs for 8 reps
Set 9 - 60 lbs for 12 reps
Set 10 50 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 25 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 30 lbs for 15 reps rear
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 25 lbs for 15 reps lateral
Set 3 - 25 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 25 lbs for 10 lateral
Exercise 7: Calf raises
Set 1 - 170 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 10 reps R calf, another 10 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 10 reps both calves.
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 9 reps R calf, another 9 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 10 reps R calf, another 10 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.
Set 4 - 110 lbs for 10 reps R calf, 10 reps L calf, another 8 reps R calf, another 8 reps L calf, then immediately 250 for 8 reps both calves.

The workout took about 1 hour & 15 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 30g Protein Oh Yeah Bar
Meal 3 - 10 oz. Baked Chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of tuna with 1.5 cups of raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 1.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 31: 09-01-2010

Today I worked my back muscles. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - Body weight pull ups 10 reps (wide grip)
Set 5 - Body weight pull ups 10 reps (close grip)
Set 6 - Body weight pull ups 8 reps (wide grip)
Set 7 - Body weight pull ups 7 reps (close grip)
Set 8 - 200 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 120 lbs for 15 reps (failure)(wide grip)
Set 9 - 160 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 130 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 100 lbs for 15 reps (failure)(close grip)
Exercise 2: T-Bar Rows (wide grip) (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 2 - 2 plates & a quarter for 10 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates and a quarter for 10 reps
Set 4 - 2 plates for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Individual arm Db Rows
Set 1 - 70 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 3 - 90 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 15 reps per arm
Exercise 4: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 120 lbs for 10 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit. Machine like a stepper with the arms and legs working together legs going in a circular fashion like running while arms are just going forwards and back.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 32: 09-02-2010

Today I worked my chest & calves. 
Exercise 1: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps
Exercise 2: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 60 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 220 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 6 reps
Set 7 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 8 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 12 reps 
Set 2 - 40 lbs each side for 10 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 5: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on the elliptical.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - OH Yeah Protein bar & Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed) (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups raw brocoli 
Meal 4 - OH Yeah Protein bar & Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed)
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 33: 09-03-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10 oz baked chicken & 1.5 cup raw spinach 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 34 & 35

Day 34: 09-04-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 8 reps
Set 5 - 110 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 85 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 105 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 3 - 115 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 3: Superset Hammer Cable rope curls with Tricep Cable rope presses
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 20 reps (presses)
Set 2 - 65 lbs for 15 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 15 reps (presses)
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 15 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 15 reps (presses)
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 12 rep (curls), immediately followed by 85 lbs for 12 reps (presses)
Exercise 4: Superset Single arm cable bicep curls with Single arm Cable tricep extensions
Set 1 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 20 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 120 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 15 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 15 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 15 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 15 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs each arm curls for 12 reps, immediately followed by 30 lbs extensions for 12 reps
Exercise 5: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 5 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on seated raises for 12 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 12 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine. Also went hiking for approx. 6 miles in the mountains with my wife later that day!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 8 oz. grilled london broil with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 35: 09-05-2010
Rest Day Did go hiking again with wife & daughter for approximately 5 miles total.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water 
Meal 3 - 6 oz. London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 36: 09-06-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 6 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 8 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 10 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 5 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 11 plates each side for 12 reps
Set 9 - 9 plates on each side for a set of 15
Set 10 - 7 plates on each side for a set of 20

The workout took about 45 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10 oz. grilled chicken with 1 cup raw spinach & 2 cups romaine lettuce & 2 tbspn of extra virgin olive oil and 1/4 cup lemon juice with seasons to make chx salad
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 37: 09-07-2010

Today I worked my shoulders muscles. 
Exercise 1: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 17 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 20 reps
Exercise 2: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 17 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 1: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 35 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - 75 lbs for 12 reps
Set 6 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 75 lbs for 12 reps (assisted by spotter)
Set 8 - 55 lbs for 17 reps
Set 9 - 55 lbs for 15 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 18 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 15 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 14 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 11 lateral
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 80 lbs for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit cardio machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - OH YEAH protein bar
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - OH YEAH protein bar
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 09-06-2010 (End of week 5)

5th & 6th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

5th week Stats: 6th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 225 lbs Bodyweight - 224 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 198.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 27.0 lbs Fat Mass - 25.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 11.8% Body Fat % - 11.0%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.3 in. Neck - 15.8 in.
Shoulders - 53.5 in. Shoulders - 51.8 in.
Chest - 44.3 in. Chest - 44.5 in.
Abdomen - 38.5 in. Abdomen - 38.3 in.
Waist - 37.5 in. Waist - 36.5 in. 
Hips - 43.0 in. Hips - 41.8 in.
Bicep (R) - 15.0 Bicep (R) - 14.5
Thigh (R) - 23.25 Thigh (R) - 24.0
Calfs (R) - 16.0 Calfs (R) - 16.5

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 38: 09-08-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - Body weight pull ups 10 reps (wide grip)
Set 4 - Body weight pull ups 10 reps (close grip)
Set 5 - Body weight pull ups 8 reps (wide grip)
Set 6 - Body weight pull ups 7 reps (close grip)
Set 7 - 220 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 180 lbs for 7 reps, immediately followed by 140 lbs for 11 reps (failure)(wide grip)
Set 9 - 160 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 130 lbs for 10 reps, immediately followed by 100 lbs for 15 reps (failure)(close grip)
Exercise 2: T-Bar Rows (wide grip) (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 4 - 3 plates for 8 reps immediately followed by 2 plates for 12 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: Individual arm Db Rows
Set 1 - 70 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 3 - 90 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 15 reps per arm
Exercise 4: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water with 1.5 cups raw broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 39: 09-09-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 18 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 16 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 18 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 14 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 11 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 11 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 6 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 9 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Incline cable pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 10 reps
Cable pull overs
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 13 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - OH Yeah Protein bar
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - OH Yeah Protein bar & Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed)
Meal 6 - 12 hard boiled eggs (2 yolks) & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 40: 09-10-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 12 egg whites 2 yolks & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 8 oz baked chicken & 2 cup raw spinach 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 41 & 42

Day 41: 09-11-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 140 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 5 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 7 reps immediately followed by 35 lbs for 4 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable curls
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 13 reps each arm
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Exercise 8: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 5 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on seated raises for 12 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 12 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach 
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites, 2 yolks with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 42: 09-12-2010
Rest Day

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 6 oz. London Broil with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 6 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 43: 09-13-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Press 
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 6 plates each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 8 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 10 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 5 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 12 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 9 - 10 plates on each side for a set of 15
Set 10 - 8 plates on each side for a set of 20

The workout took about 45 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 6 oz. Lean London Broil with 1.5 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 44: 09-14-2010

Today I worked my shoulders muscles. 
Exercise 1: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 25 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 18 reps
Exercise 1: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 85 lbs for 8 reps
Set 6 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 7 - 45 lbs for 20 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 18 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 15 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 14 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 11 lateral
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 80 lbs for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit cardio machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - OH YEAH protein bar
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 09-13-2010 (End of week 6)

6th & 7th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

6th week Stats: 7th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 224 lbs Bodyweight - 219 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 196.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 25.0 lbs Fat Mass - 23.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 11.0% Body Fat % - 10.6%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.8 in. Neck - 16.0 in.
Shoulders - 51.8 in. Shoulders - 52.5 in.
Chest - 44.5 in. Chest - 45.0 in.
Abdomen - 38.3 in. Abdomen - 37.5 in.
Waist - 36.5 in. Waist - 37.5 in. 
Hips - 41.8 in. Hips - 41.8 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.5 Bicep (R) - 14.75
Thigh (R) - 24.0 Thigh (R) - 23.0
Calfs (R) - 16.5 Calfs (R) - 16.5

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 45: 09-15-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 200 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 8 reps
Set 7 - 240 lbs for 6 reps immediately followed by 200 lbs for 4 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 6 reps(failure)
Exercise 2: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 3: T-Bar Rows (wide grip) (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Individual arm Db Rows
Set 1 - 80 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 2 - 90 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Set 3 - 90 lbs for 10 reps per arm
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 6: Cable pull-overs
Set 1 - 80 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 7: Superset Seated Calf raises & Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on seated raises for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on seated raises for 15 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with 3/4 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites / 1 yolk & 1 can tuna & 1/4 cup salsa
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 46: 09-16-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 18 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs each side for 16 reps
Exercise 2: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 17 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 14 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 16 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 7 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Incline cable pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 12 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 10 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - OH Yeah Protein bar
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 5 - OH Yeah Protein bar & Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed)
Meal 6 - 10oz. Grilled Chicken & 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Hey guys I just wanted to throw this out there... since the halfway point / the start of week 7 I have changed from taking the Finaflex 1-Andro to taking Finaflex EPI-V and I can tell you I am really starting to see noticeable strength and endurance gains in my workouts. Also, I have added Finaflex Pro Xanthine 500-XT and it has increased my energy a lot, it has raised my body temperature noticeably, because I am sweating all the damn time, whether I am working out or not. Also, a very important thing about the Pro Xanthine is it does not make me jittery at all, if anything I just feel good quality energy and mental focus. I have tried other fat burners like Lean EFX by Farenheit & Slim Xtreme by Anabolic Xtreme, both work very well, but I still like Pro Xanthine 500-XT by Finaflex better.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i have to give credit where credit is due man and you have done a realy good job cutting the weight and look 100% better than your first pics....well done...keep up the good work...

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 47: 09-17-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 110 lbs each leg for 10 reps, immediately followed by 80 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 170 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 170 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 170 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 170 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Exercise 5: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 40 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a tread mill. 

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites with 2 yolks & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

> i have to give credit where credit is due man and you have done a realy good job cutting the weight and look 100% better than your first pics....well done...keep up the good work...


Thanks bud, I really appreciate that! You'd be surprised by what some people have said when I first started on another website where I am posting this exact same thread... talk about HATERS! Oh well, my actions are speaking louder than their words! Thanks again for the props!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 48 & 49

Day 48: 09-18-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms, & calves. 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 110 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 140 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 95 lbs for 5 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 7 reps immediately followed by 35 lbs for 4 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable curls
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 13 reps each arm
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach 
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10oz. London Broil steak with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 49: 09-19-2010
Rest Day
I drank the night before (Rum & Coke Zero) I know I should not have with what I am trying to achieve, but it is what it is, I’m not perfect. I am feeling kind of bloated/watered down, so I am trying to clean out with just drinking protein shakes all throughout the day, anyway... that is my reasoning for the below change in diet.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## nath78

well done m8!good job!

----------


## ScottyDoc

> well done m8!good job!


Thanks man, doing my best, past the half-way point and will be hitting the home stretch... my last 24 days I plan on carb-cycling: 3 days NO Carbs = 0, then a day of carbs, breakfast 1 cup oatmeal and 3rd meal either another cup of oatmeal or 8oz. sweet potato and so on!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 50: 09-20-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 3: Dumbbell lunges/one legged squats (non-alternating)
Set 1 - 30 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 2 - 40 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 3 - 50 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 4 - 60 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 5 - 70 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Exercise 4: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 16 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 5 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 5 plates on each side for 9 reps (toes out)
Exercise 5: Leg Press on TechnoGym (pin to add weight)
Set 1 - 300 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 350 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 400 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 350 lbs for 10 reps

The workout took about 55 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites, 2 yolks with in salad (1 cup raw brocoli, 1 cup raw spinach, 1/2 cup raw lettuce, & 1/2 cup raw shredded cabbage) w/lemon juice & seasoning - No oil
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 51: 09-21-2010

Today I worked my shoulder & trapezius muscles. 
Exercise 1: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 20 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral
Exercise 2: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 85 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 85 lbs for 9 reps
Set 7 - 65 lbs for 13 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 18 reps
Exercise 5: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 100 lbs for 18 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 16 reps
Exercise 6: Bent over/leaning over incline bench shrugs to hit lower traps
Set 1 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 2 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 3 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - OH YEAH protein bar
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites no yolks, 2 tbs. extra virgin olive oil, seasoning, lemon juice, 1 cup raw broccoli, 1 cup raw cabbage, 1 cup raw lettuce, 1 cup raw spinach (salad)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 09-21-2010 (End of week 7)

7th & 8th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

7th week Stats: 8th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 219 lbs Bodyweight - 219 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 196.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 197.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 23.0 lbs Fat Mass - 22.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 10.6% Body Fat % - 9.9%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 16.0 in. Neck - 15.8 in.
Shoulders - 52.5 in. Shoulders - 52.5 in.
Chest - 45.0 in. Chest - 44.3 in.
Abdomen - 37.5 in. Abdomen - 37.0 in.
Waist - 37.5 in. Waist - 36.5 in. 
Hips - 41.8 in. Hips - 42.3 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.75 Bicep (R) - 14.75
Thigh (R) - 23.0 Thigh (R) - 23.75
Calfs (R) - 16.5 Calfs (R) - 15.75

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 52: 09-22-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 200 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 260 lbs for 8 reps
Set 7 - 240 lbs for 6 reps immediately followed by 200 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 6 reps(failure)
Exercise 2: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 3: Nautilus wide grip pull downs (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus close grip rows (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 4 plates for 13 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 11 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates & a quarter for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 6: Calf raises (on hack squat machine)
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side hack squat for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on each side hack squat for 20 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 5 plates on each side hack squat for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 6 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 6 plates on each side hack squat for 10 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 12 egg whites no yolks
Meal 2 - 8oz grilled chicken with 2 cups green beans (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 8oz grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw broccoli
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water with 1 cup raw broccoli, 1 cup raw spinach, 1 cup raw cabbage & 1 cup raw lettuce salad with (2 tbspn olive oil & lemon juice & seasonings)
Meal 6 - missed (not on purpose / fell asleep)
All through the day completed 2.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 53: 09-23-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Incline cable pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Decline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 18 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs each side for 16 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 7 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 130 lbs for 9 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 17 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 14 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 16 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 12 egg whites, no yolks
Meal 2 - OH Yeah Protein bar (post workout)
Meal 3 - Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed)
Meal 4 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken & 2 cups raw broccoli
Meal 5 - OH Yeah Protein bar
Meal 6 - Syntha-6 Protein drink (pre-mixed)
Meal 7 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1.5 cups raw spinach
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## Hempfieldhunter

Wow man u r transforming! Loving it! Here are my questions:

Shakes- I have to blend them, but I cant be home all the time when its chow time, do you use a shaker? 
Raw Broccoli- WTF EWWW... hahaha how do you stomach that? Wish I could!
Cardio- I havn't read this to the T, do you do an hour each day post workout? And Do you take a shake after cardio?
MEasurements- How do you get the lean mass/BF readings? I have a bathroom scale that will do it, is that what your going by? 

THANKS! KEEP IT UP BRO! One night drinking? THink ya earned it :-)

----------


## ScottyDoc

> Wow man u r transforming! Loving it! Here are my questions:
> 
> Shakes- I have to blend them, but I cant be home all the time when its chow time, do you use a shaker? 
> Raw Broccoli- WTF EWWW... hahaha how do you stomach that? Wish I could!
> Cardio- I havn't read this to the T, do you do an hour each day post workout? And Do you take a shake after cardio?
> MEasurements- How do you get the lean mass/BF readings? I have a bathroom scale that will do it, is that what your going by? 
> 
> THANKS! KEEP IT UP BRO! One night drinking? THink ya earned it :-)


This is so weird, I stopped posting on this site because they cut me off, but now it is back, so I am done with my 12wks, but I will have to update this so I can show the rest of the days up to 90 and my final results.

Sorry for this taking so long to get back to you, I like raw broccoli, what can I say. Yes, I do cardio for 1hr after every workout, except I do not do on Mon. or Fri, which are leg days, don't want to over train my legs and almost all cardio is mainly legs. Sometimes I drink my protein shake before my cardio, sometimes after, just depends when my last meal was and how I feel (depleted or not). I get all my measurements done by my personal trainer/bodybuilding diet coach, he uses a tape measure for my different body parts, calipers for my skin fold measurements, scale connected to a the computer where he plugs all my measurements in & adds my height & age and wha-la, it gives me my body fat %, lean body mass, & all my plugged in measurements on a print out and saves it in the computer to compare when I take my next measurements.

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 54: 09-24-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 150 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 190 lbs for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 190 lbs for 10 reps (toes out)
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs each leg for 8 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites, 2 yolks with in salad (1 cup raw brocoli, 1 cup raw spinach, 1/2 cup raw lettuce, & 1/2 cup raw shredded cabbage) w/lemon juice & seasoning - No oil
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 55 & 56

Day 55: 09-25-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 150 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 100 lbs for 5 reps (failure)
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 7 reps immediately followed by 35 lbs for 4 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable curls
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 13 reps each arm
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 9 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach 
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10oz. London Broil steak with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 56: 09-26-2010
Rest Day

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 8oz. London Broil steak with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 57: 09-27-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Press
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 6 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 8 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 4 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 5 - 12 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Exercise 3: Dumbbell lunges/one legged squats (non-alternating)
Set 1 - 55 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 2 - 65 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 3 - 65 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 4 - 55 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Exercise 4: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 16 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 5 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 5 plates on each side for 9 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 55 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites, 2 yolks with in salad (1 cup raw brocoli, 1 cup raw spinach, 1/2 cup raw lettuce, & 1/2 cup raw shredded cabbage) w/lemon juice & seasoning - No oil
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 09-28-2010 (End of week 8)

8th & 9th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

8th week Stats: 9th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 219 lbs Bodyweight - 219 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 197.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 22.0 lbs Fat Mass - 20.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 9.9% Body Fat % - 9.2%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.8 in. Neck - 15.8 in.
Shoulders - 52.5 in. Shoulders - 52.0 in.
Chest - 44.3 in. Chest - 44.0 in.
Abdomen - 37.0 in. Abdomen - 36.6 in.
Waist - 36.5 in. Waist - 36.0 in. 
Hips - 42.3 in. Hips - 41.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.75 Bicep (R) - 14.75
Thigh (R) - 23.75 Thigh (R) - 23.75
Calfs (R) - 15.75 Calfs (R) - 16.0

* I apologize for no update pictures this week, wife left town with the camera and I totally forgot, then by the time I got someone who could make time to bring their camera and take them, it was already half way through the week, so I am just skipping the pictures this week, promise to have pictures for next week’s update! *

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 58: 09-28-2010

Today I worked my shoulder & trapezius muscles. 
Exercise 1: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 20 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral
Exercise 2: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 85 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 85 lbs for 9 reps
Set 7 - 85 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 3: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 14 reps
Exercise 4: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 18 reps
Exercise 6: Bent over/leaning over incline bench shrugs to hit lower traps
Set 1 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 2 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 3 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 1.5 cups raw brocoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans light tuna in water and 2 cups green beans
Meal 5 - 10oz. Chicken breast, 2 tbs. extra virgin olive oil, seasoning, lemon juice, 1 cup raw broccoli, 1 cup raw cabbage, 1 cup raw lettuce, 1 cup raw spinach (salad)
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 59: 09-29-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 200 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 9 reps
Set 5 - 260 lbs for 7 reps
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 8 reps immediately followed by 200 lbs for 6 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 6 reps(failure)
Exercise 2: Lat pull downs (close grip)
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 160 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 160 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Exercise 3: T-Bar rows wide grip (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Dumbbell rows
Set 1 - 80lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 2 - 90lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 100lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 6: Seated Calf raises (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 4 plates for 15 reps
Set 2 - 5 plates for 12 reps
Set 3 - 5 plates for 10 reps
Set 4 - 5 plates for 10 reps
Set 5 - 4 plates for 13 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken with 2 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 10oz grilled chicken with 2 cups raw broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 1.5 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 60: 09-30-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Incline cable pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Decline cable Pec flys (using decline bench)
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 18 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 16 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs each side for 13 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 12 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 8 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 11 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 11 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Incline cable Pec flys
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 19 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 17 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 14 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 16 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water
Meal 2 - OH Yeah Protein bar (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken & 2 cups raw broccoli
Meal 4 - OH Yeah Protein bar
Meal 5 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 61: 10-01-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1 & 2: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 170 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 210 lbs for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 210 lbs for 10 reps (toes out)
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10oz lean steak (grilled) with 2 cups raw broccoli 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 62 & 63

Day 62: 10-02-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms 
Exercise 1: Preacher curl machine
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 95 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 140 lbs for 6 reps
Set 5 - 150 lbs for 6 reps
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable curls
Set 1 - 50 lbs for 15 reps each arm
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 15 reps each arm
Set 3 - 50 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 15 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 3/4 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach 
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10oz. London Broil steak with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 63: 10-03-2010
Rest Day (I still woke up early and went & did an hr of cardio - slower than normal - but good sweat on the treadmill) 

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 8oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups of green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1 cup raw brocoli
Meal 5 - 10 oz. grilled chicken with 1.5 cups raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 64: 10-04-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Press
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 6 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 8 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 5 - 12 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 12 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 10 plates on each side for 12 reps
Set 9 - 8 plates on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Dumbbell lunges/one legged squats (non-alternating)
Set 1 - 55 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 2 - 75 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Set 3 - 75 lbs each dumbbell 10 reps each leg
Exercise 4: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side for 25 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 4 plates on each side for 16 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 5 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 5 plates on each side for 9 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 55 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw broccoli
Meal 4 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 8 oz. grilled lean steak with 2 cups of raw broccoli 
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 10-05-2010 (End of week 9)

9th & 10th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

9th week Stats: 10th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 219 lbs Bodyweight - 219 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 20.0 lbs Fat Mass - 20.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 9.2% Body Fat % - 9.2%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.8 in. Neck - 15.8 in.
Shoulders - 52.0 in. Shoulders - 52.8 in.
Chest - 44.0 in. Chest - 44.0 in.
Abdomen - 36.6 in. Abdomen - 37.5 in.
Waist - 36.0 in. Waist - 36.3 in. 
Hips - 41.0 in. Hips - 43.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.75 Bicep (R) - 14.25
Thigh (R) - 23.75 Thigh (R) - 22.75
Calfs (R) - 16.0 Calfs (R) - 16.0

OK... so not so happy with these measurements / progress from this past week. Nothing changed in my diet, workout routine, or cardiovascular routine. I have been under a lot of stress lately and my Trainer who helps me and checks my body fat said that it is possible the stress caused me to release cortisol and caused me to shift back to putting weight on in my problem areas and taking weight off in the areas I want them as shown above. Either way, getting too close to let anything get in my way, we discussed what needs to be done this next month to complete my pre-contest diet and come in for HALLOWEEN as ripped as possible. So from 10-07-2010(this Thursday) til 10-30-2010(day of Halloween Costume contest) I will be carb-cycling. 3 days of zero carbs, then 1 day of low carbs, repeat (6 carb cycles). Also, I will be changing up my diet a little and it will be the exact same thing from day to day to day, no variation. *

ZERO CARB DAY (days 1,2,& 3 of carb cycle):
Meal - 1 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-workout)
Meal - 2 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (post-workout)
Meal - 3 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1 can spinach
Meal - 4 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 5 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups of raw or steamed broccoli
Meal - 6 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 7 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-sleep)

LOW CARB DAY (day 4 of carb cycle):
Meal - 1 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water & 1 cup oatmeal (pre-workout)
Meal - 2 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water & 1 cup oatmeal (post-workout)
Meal - 3 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1 can spinach
Meal - 4 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 5 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups of raw or steamed broccoli
Meal - 6 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 7 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-sleep)

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 65: 10-05-2010

Today I worked my shoulder & trapezius muscles. 
Exercise 1: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Exercise 3: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 85 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 85 lbs for 8 reps
Set 7 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 120 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 16 reps
Exercise 5: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 20 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral
Exercise 6: Bent over/leaning over incline bench shrugs to hit lower traps
Set 1 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 2 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight
Set 3 - 75 lbs dumbbells in each hand for 15 reps, immediately superset with standing straight up shrugs for 15 reps, same weight

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups green beans
Meal 4 - Oh-Yeah Protein bar
Meal 5 - 10oz. Chicken breast with 2 cups raw broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 66: 10-06-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip & close grip)
Set 1 - 120 lbs (wide grip) for 20 reps (warm-up)
Set 2 - 160 lbs (wide grip) for 15 reps (warm-up)
Set 3 - Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 10 reps
Set 4 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 10 reps
Set 5 - 2 Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 8 reps
Set 6 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 8 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs (wide grip) for 10 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 8 reps (failure)
Set 8 - 140 lbs (close grip) for 12 reps, immediately followed by 110 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: T-Bar rows wide grip (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Dumbbell rows
Set 1 - 90lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 2 - 100lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 110lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 13 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 16 reps
Exercise 6: Seated Calf raises (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 20 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 15 reps
Set 3 - 5 plates for 15 reps
Set 4 - 5 plates for 12 reps
Set 5 - 5 plates for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates for 8 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates for 8 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water with 1 cup of oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken with 2 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 5 - 10oz grilled chicken with 2 cups raw broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 67: 10-07-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Incline cable pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Decline cable Pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs each side for 20 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 11 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 9 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 14 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 11 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Incline cable Pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 19 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 17 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 14 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 16 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

* Today starts the Carb-Cycling (3 days NO carbs, 1 day low carbs... repeat) *
Diet:
Meal - 1 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-workout)
Meal - 2 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (post-workout)
Meal - 3 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1 can spinach
Meal - 4 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 5 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups of steamed broccoli
Meal - 6 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 7 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 68: 10-08-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Exercise 3: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 210 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 210 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 230 lbs for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 230 lbs for 10 reps (toes out)
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 69 & 70

Day 69: 10-09-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms 
Exercise 1: wide grip free weight curls
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 85 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 95 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 95 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 3: Machine preacher curls
Set 1 - 70 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 9 reps each arm
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 4: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Single arm cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 70: 10-10-2010
Rest Day (carb-day)

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 1 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 1 cup oatmeal
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cups steamed broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 71: 10-11-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Press
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 6 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 8 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 5 - 12 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 10 plates on each side for 12 reps
Set 9 - 8 plates on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on each side for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 5 plates on each side for 13 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 6 plates on each side for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 6 plates on each side for 9 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 55 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 cans of light tuna in water with 1 can of spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 8oz. grilled chicken & 2 cups raw brocoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 10-12-2010 (End of week 10)

10th & 11th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

10th week Stats: 11th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 219 lbs Bodyweight - 213 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 199.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 196.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 20.0 lbs Fat Mass - 17.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 9.2% Body Fat % - 7.8%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.8 in. Neck - 15.3 in.
Shoulders - 52.8 in. Shoulders - 52.0 in.
Chest - 44.0 in. Chest - 44.0 in.
Abdomen - 37.5 in. Abdomen - 36.0 in.
Waist - 36.3 in. Waist - 35.8 in. 
Hips - 43.0 in. Hips - 41.8 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.25 Bicep (R) - 14.5
Thigh (R) - 22.75 Thigh (R) - 23.00
Calfs (R) - 16.0 Calfs (R) - 16.0

OK, now we are cooking with GAS! This is what I’m talking about!!! Anyway, not completely pleased with the muscle loss, but when I spoke to my trainer (very experienced) he said that once you get to a certain point you have to sacrifice muscle in order to lose fat, but should never be more than half, as in keep it to a 1:1 ratio. I am willing to lose 1 lb of muscle for every lb of fat to achieve my goal! Let me see... I would have to lose 9, maybe 10lbs more at most, which half would be muscle and half would be fat.. I’m willing to lose 4-5 lbs of muscle from here to get in the 4% range. 

What I am shooting for in my head is losing 13lbs & getting down to 202 lbs bodyweight, 193 lbs lean body mass, with 9 lbs of fat @ approx. 4.8% body fat. Not the 1:1 fat:muscle loss ratio, but I’m going to see about adding even yet another protein shake to my diet, already added a tspn of coconut oil to my pre-workout meal. Well... Wish me luck, I got 17 days left and counting!!!!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 72: 10-12-2010

Today I worked my shoulder. 
Exercise 1: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Exercise 3: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 60 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 80 lbs for 12 reps (with spotter assistance/failure)
Exercise 4: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 120lbs for 8 reps.
Exercise 5: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 20 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral

The workout took about 50 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water & 1 tspn of coconut oil
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water(post-workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups green beans
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 5 - 12 egg whites, no yolks with 1 can of spniach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 73: 10-13-2010

Today I worked my back muscles & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip & close grip)
Set 1 - 120 lbs (wide grip) for 20 reps (warm-up)
Set 2 - 160 lbs (wide grip) for 15 reps (warm-up)
Set 3 - Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 12 reps
Set 4 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 10 reps
Set 5 - 2 Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 9 reps
Set 6 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 8 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs (wide grip) for 11 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 8 reps (failure)
Set 8 - 140 lbs (close grip) for 12 reps, immediately followed by 110 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: T-Bar rows wide grip (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 12 reps
Set 2 - 3 plates for 11 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Dumbbell rows
Set 1 - 100lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 2 - 110lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 115lb dumbell for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 13 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Seated Calf raises (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 3 plates for 20 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates for 15 reps
Set 3 - 5 plates for 15 reps
Set 4 - 5 plates for 12 reps
Set 5 - 5 plates for 10 reps, immediately followed by 4 plates for 8 reps, immediately followed by 3 plates for 8 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 1 tspn of coconut oil
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken with 2 cups broccoli 
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw spinach
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 74: 10-14-2010

Today I worked my chest. 
Exercise 1: Incline cable Pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 17 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 13 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 11 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 9 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 3: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 11 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Decline cable Pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 45 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 50 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs each side for 20 reps
Exercise 5: Incline cable pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

* Today is carb day, completing my 2nd carb-cycle *
Diet:
Meal - 1 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water & 1 cup oatmeal (pre-workout)
Meal - 2 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (post-workout)
Meal - 3 - 2 cans light tuna in water with 1 can spinach
Meal - 4 - Oh Yeah Protein Bar
Meal - 5 - 8oz. Grilled Chicken with 2 cups of steamed broccoli
Meal - 6 - Oh Yeah Protein Bar
Meal - 7 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 75: 10-15-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Exercise 3: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 210 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 210 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 230 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 230 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 1.5 cup raw brocoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 76 & 77

Day 76: 10-16-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms 
Exercise 1: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 2: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 3: Single arm cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 4: wide grip free weight curls
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 85 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 95 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 95 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 5: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Machine preacher curls
Set 1 - 70 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 9 reps each arm
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 8 oz. grilled chicken with 2 cup raw spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 cans of light tuna in water & 2 cups steamed broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 77: 10-17-2010
Rest Day

* OK, so I discussed this with my diet-guru and he said it would not phase me in the least, that my body would plow right through it and it might even help me not lose so much mass so.......... I CHEATED MY ASS-OFF!!!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water 
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 3 slices of a LG fully loaded everything on it Mellow Mushroom Pizza
Meal 4 - 1 Mr. GoodBar (Hersheys)
Meal 5 - 1 Lg Strawberry Milkshake & fried ice cream from Frontera Mexican Restraunt
Meal 6 - 1 Bag of Red Hot Blues (spicy blue corn chips) with 1lb of shredded mozzarella cheese melted on top in layers in the oven (OH-so-good)
Meal 7 - a whole pre-made package of snickerdoodle cookies, I baked and at them all!!!!

All through the day completed 1.0 gallons water - I had full intentions of drinking all 2 gallons but with all that food, my stomach was killing me and I could not get it in, LOL!!! Look above and you can see about when I spoke with my diet-guru, once he said it wouldn’t hurt me.... it was on, LOL!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 78: 10-18-2010

Today I worked my legs heavy. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 250 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 205 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Press
Set 1 - 2 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 2 - 4 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates on each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 8 plates on each side for 15 reps
Set 5 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 6 - 12 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 7 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 8 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 9 - 13 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 10 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps
Set 11 - 10 plates on each side for 10 reps

The workout took about 45 mins. No cardio!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 10-19-2010 (End of week 11)

11th & 12th week’s weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

11th week Stats: 12th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 213 lbs Bodyweight - 213 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 196.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 200.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 17.0 lbs Fat Mass - 13.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 7.8% Body Fat % - 6.3%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.3 in. Neck - 15.5 in.
Shoulders - 52.0 in. Shoulders - 52.0 in.
Chest - 44.0 in. Chest - 44.8 in.
Abdomen - 36.0 in. Abdomen - 36.0 in.
Waist - 35.8 in. Waist - 35.0 in. 
Hips - 41.8 in. Hips - 41.0 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.5 Bicep (R) - 14.25
Thigh (R) - 23.0 Thigh (R) - 22.25
Calfs (R) - 16.0 Calfs (R) - 16.0

OK, so I guess this cheating my ass off I did two days ago, did me ok after all, I must admit, it sure was awesome when I was gorging it all in, but after and all the next day I was like.... OH-Man, what did I do, well diet-guru was right!!!
Also, just wanted it to be noted that in order to get back into my normal carb-cycle mode, I will have to do 4 days of no carbs and a day of carbs in order for my carb day to fall on the day off Halloween costume contest like it should, I will also be only eating protein shakes for all 7 meals during those 4 days to guarantee I not taking in any unnecessary calories, carbs or fats. It is getting to the wire and my diet-guru is making me take my shirt off and checking me out every single day and telling me what to eat/what to add to my diet, so if any of this stuff from what I am saying begins to change, it is because I am listening to what he says on a day to day basis, & starting next week he is going to do the same with my workouts & cardio routines as well, so we shall see, coming to the end here guys, he still thinks I can make it to below 5% body and I’m giving it my all, balls to the wall.... All or nothing!!!!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 79: 10-19-2010

Today I worked my shoulder. 
Exercise 1: Superset lateral with rear deltoid flies/raises
Set 1 - 20 lbs for 20 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 20 reps rear
Set 2 - 25 lbs for 20 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 16 lateral
Set 3 - 20 lbs for 17 reps lateral superset with 25 lbs for 15 rear
Set 4 - 25 lbs for 15 reps rear superset with 20 lbs for 12 lateral
Exercise 2: db shoulder presses: (1st 3 sets = warm-up)
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 60 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 80 lbs for 12 reps (with spotter assistance/failure)
Exercise 3: Cable lateral delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 30 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 30 lbs for 18 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 30 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 4: Cable rear delts (crossover)
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 50 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Set 4 - 55 lbs for 20 reps
Exercise 5: Nautilus Shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 8 reps, immediately followed by 120lbs for 8 reps.
Exercise 6: Calves on Hack Squat Machine
Set 1 - 4 plates on each side for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 4 plates on each side for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 5 plates on each side for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 5 plates on each side for 10 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 6 plates on each side for 10 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 6 plates on each side for 9 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 50 mins, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a cross-fit elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water(post-workout)
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max & water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 80: 10-20-2010

Today I worked my back muscles 
Exercise 1: Lat pull downs (wide grip & close grip)
Set 1 - 120 lbs (wide grip) for 20 reps (warm-up)
Set 2 - 160 lbs (wide grip) for 15 reps (warm-up)
Set 3 - Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 12 reps
Set 4 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 10 reps
Set 5 - 2 Bodyweight wide grip (overhand) pull-ups for 9 reps
Set 6 - Bodyweight close grip (underhand) pull-ups for 8 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs (wide grip) for 11 reps, immediately followed by 160 lbs for 8 reps (failure)
Set 8 - 140 lbs (close grip) for 12 reps, immediately followed by 110 lbs for 7 reps (failure)
Exercise 3: Nautilus (plate loaded) pull downs (wide grip)
Set 1 - 3 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 2 - 2 & quarter plates each side for 10 reps
Set 3 - 2 plates each side for 12 reps
Exercise 4: Seated Nautilus plated loaded rows (close grip)
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 10 reps
Set 2 - 3 & a quarter plates each side for 10 reps
Set 3 - 3 plates each side for 12 reps
Exercise 5: Wide grip seated machine Rows
Set 1 - 140 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 13 reps
Set 3 - 140 lbs for 10 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 81: 10-21-2010

Today I worked my chest & Calves. 
Exercise 1: Decline cable Pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 35 lbs each side for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 40 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 3 - 45 lbs each side for 20 reps
Set 4 - 50 lbs each side for 20 reps
Exercise 2: Incline cable pec flys (standing)
Set 1 - 30 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 35 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs on each side for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Incline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 20 reps
Set 2 - 140 lbs for 20 reps
Set 3 - 180 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 220 lbs for 11 reps
Set 5 - 240 lbs for 9 reps
Set 6 - 220 lbs for 10 reps
Set 7 - 200 lbs for 13 reps
Exercise 4: Decline Nautilus Chest press
Set 1 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 120 lbs for 11 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 100 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 5: Incline cable Pec flys (using incline bench)
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps 
Set 2 - 35 lbs each side for 11 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs each side for 9 reps 
Set 4 - 30 lbs each side for 12 reps
Exercise 6: Seated Calf raises (plate loaded)
Set 1 - 4 plates for 15 reps
Set 2 - 5 plates for 12 reps
Set 3 - 5 plates for 10 reps
Set 4 - 4 plates for 12 reps

The workout took about 1 hour, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal - 1 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-workout)
Meal - 2 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water (post-workout)
Meal - 3 - Lean Body (pre-mixed) protein drink
Meal - 4 - Syntha 6 (pre-mixed) protein drink
Meal - 5 - 2 scoops WheyMax protein powder & water
Meal - 6 - Lean Body (pre-mixed) protein drink
Meal - 7 - 2 scoops FinaFlex WheyMax protein powder & water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 82: 10-22-2010

Today I worked my legs light. 
Exercise 1: Hip aBduction & aDduction machines (worked straight through, no breaks between sets)
Set 1 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 2 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 3 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 4 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Set 5 - 290 lbs for 30 reps - aB
Set 6 - 240 lbs for 25 reps - aD
Exercise 2: Leg Extensions
Set 1 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 190 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 210 lbs for 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 210 lbs for 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 230 lbs for 12 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 230 lbs for 12 reps (toes out)
Exercise 3: Leg Curls
Set 1 - 100 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 110 lbs each leg for 12 reps
Set 3 - 120 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Set 4 - 130 lbs each leg for 10 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus Leg Kick Backs (glutes)
Set 1 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 2 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps
Set 3 - 190 lbs each leg for 15 reps

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on an elliptical machine.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 1 cup oatmeal
Meal 2 - VPX protein Rush (pre-mixed protein drink)
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water & 1 cup oatmeal (post workout)
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 83 & 84

Day 83: 10-23-2010

Today I worked my biceps, triceps, forearms 
Exercise 1: Machine preacher curls
Set 1 - 70 lbs for 12 reps each arm
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 9 reps each arm
Set 4 - 70 lbs for 10 reps each arm
Exercise 2: Hammer DB curls
Set 1 - 45 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 45 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 35 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 35 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 3: wide grip free weight curls
Set 1 - 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 85 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 95 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 95 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 4: Single arm cable tricep extensions 
Set 1 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 2 - 40 lbs for 12 reps
Set 3 - 40 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 40 lbs for 8 reps
Exercise 5: Rope & Cable tricep press downs
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 13 reps
Set 2 - 75 lbs for 10 reps
Set 3 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Set 4 - 65 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 6: Tricep nose breakers
Set 1 - 75 lbs for 20 reps 
Set 2 - 85 lbs for 15 reps 
Set 3 - 95 lbs for 12 reps
Set 4 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 5 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Set 6 - 115 lbs for 10 reps
Exercise 7: Superset reverse grip curls with wrist curls (french curl bar for both)
Set 1 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 2 - 55 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps
Set 3 - 55 lbs for 12 reps, immediately followed by 45 lbs wrist curls for 15 reps
Set 4 - 45 lbs for 15 reps, immediately followed by 35 lbs wrist curls for 20 reps

The workout took about 1 hour & 10 minutes, then I did one hour of cardio (interval training) on a treadmill.

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (post workout)
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex WheyMax with water (pre-sleep)
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water

Day 84: 10-24-2010
Rest Day

Diet:
Meal 1 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water 
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 3 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 5 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 6 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water
Meal 7 - 2 scoops Finaflex Whey Max with water (pre-sleep)

All through the day completed 2.0 gallons water.

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 85: 10-25-2010

* Today I worked my entire body, 1 exercise per body part, 6 sets per exercise, 15 reps per set, 30 sec. rest between sets. 
Exercise 1: Leg press
Set 1 - 4 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 2 - 5 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 3 - 6 plates each side for 15 reps 
Set 4 - 6 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 5 - 5 plates each side for 15 reps
Set 6 - 5 plates each side for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Superset Plate loaded Lat pull downs with barbell nose breakers
Set 1 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Set 2 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Set 3 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Set 4 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Set 5 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Set 6 - Lats. 2 plates on each side 15 reps, nose breakers 65lbs 15 reps
Exercise 3: Superset Nautilus incline bench machine with cable curls
Set 1 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps, biceps 40lbs 15 reps
Set 2 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps, biceps 40lbs 15 reps
Set 3 - Chest. 120lbs 15 reps, biceps 40lbs 15 reps
Set 4 - Chest. 120lbs 15 reps, biceps 40lbs 15 reps
Set 5 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps, biceps 35lbs 15 reps
Set 6 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps, biceps 35lbs 15 reps
Exercise 4: Nautilus shoulder press machine
Set 1 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Set 2 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Set 3 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Set 4 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Set 5 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Set 6 - 80 lbs 15 reps
Exercise 5: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)

The workout took about 45 minutes, then I did one hour of in and out of the sauna, 15 mins in 5 mins out in pool to cool off, 10 mins in, 5 mins in pool to cool off, 10 mins in, 5 mins in pool to cool off, shower, DONE!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 2 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 5 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
All through the day completed 3.0 gallons water

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 86: 10-26-2010

Today I only did 1 hr of cardio, (interval training) on the elliptical machine. 

Diet:
Meal 1 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 2 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 5 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
All through the day completed 3.0 gallons water

* Tomorrow I start the diuretic 3 x’s per day (morning, mid-day, pre-sleep). I will also switch my water over to distilled, so 3 gallons of distilled water (distilled water helps to draw the salt out of the body even more drastically, helping with the water depletion process). Water intake ends Friday at 5pm until show is over, Friday starts my carbing up process, will keep all that recorded in my diet. Also, starting tomorrow / Wednesday night and continuing through Friday night, I will take an extremely hot epson salt bath for 15 mins, then right after drying off, apply preparation H to my different lagging (water holding) body parts / areas and then wrapping them in plastic wrap until the following morning. This helps to draw remaining subcutaneous water out as well as tighten up the skin! Also, on a final update note, I will not be posting measurements or pictures until Friday, the day before the event, which will be my final measurements and pictures!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 87: 10-27-2010

* Today I worked my upper body, 1 exercise per body part, 4 sets per exercise, 15 reps per set, NO rest between sets. 
Exercise 1: Superset lateral delt raises with rear delt raises
Set 1 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 2 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (rear)
Set 3 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 4 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (rear)
Set 5 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 6 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (rear)
Set 7 - 20 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 8 - 25 lb dumbbell each side for 15 reps (rear)
Exercise 2: Superset Incline Cable Pec flys with T-Bar rows (wide grip)
Set 1 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps (incline pec flies) 
Set 2 - Lats. 2 plates for 15 reps
Set 3 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps (incline pec flies)
Set 4 - Lats. 2 plates for 15 reps
Set 5 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps (incline pec flies)
Set 6 - Lats. 2 plates for 15 reps
Set 7 - 30 lbs each side for 15 reps (incline pec flies)
Set 8 - Lats. 2 plates for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Superset plate loaded preacher curls & cable tricep presses with rope
Set 1 - Curls 1 plate & a quarter for 15 reps
Set 2 - Tricep press 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - Curls 1 plate & a quarter for 15 reps
Set 4 - Tricep press 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 5 - Curls 1 plate & a quarter for 15 reps
Set 6 - Tricep press 65 lbs for 15 reps
Set 7 - Curls 1 plate & a quarter for 15 reps
Set 8 - Tricep press 65 lbs for 15 reps

The workout took 35 mins and it was insane fast and tiring, but the pump was F**king incredible! No Cardio... No Sauna!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 2 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 5 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
All through the day completed 3.0 gallons distilled water

Here are some picts I took right before I took the shears and shaved my whole body... head to toe!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 88: 10-28-2010

Today I am instructed to do nothing physical... REST!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 2 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
Meal 5 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli
Meal 6 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
All through the day completed 3.0 gallons distilled water

* Tomorrow I will begin carbing up slowly & will do another upper-body blast like I did yesterday/Wednesday, just different exercises of course! I’m in the home stretch! Oh & they don’t really allow photographs to be taken at the gym I work out at, but I’m going to sneak a camera in anyway and after my pump-up workout, I’ll get a buddy to snap off some shots, I feel & look like a totally different person when I’m pumped, it’s crazy how vascular I get!!! Also, tomorrow is when I meet with my trainer to take my final body fat and measurements, so I’ll be posting that as well!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 89: 10-29-2010

* Today I worked my entire body, 1 exercise per body part, 4 sets per exercise, 15 reps per set, NO rest between sets. 
Exercise 1: Leg extensions
Set 1 - 205 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 195 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 175 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 175 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 2: Leg curls
Set 1 - 80 lbs for 15 reps
Set 2 - 80 lbs for 15 reps
Set 3 - 80 lbs for 15 reps
Set 4 - 80 lbs for 15 reps
Exercise 3: Superset cable lateral & rear delts
Set 1 - 25 lbs each side for 15 reps (rear), 20 lbs each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 2 - 25 lbs each side for 15 reps (rear), 20 lbs each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 3 - 25 lbs each side for 15 reps (rear), 20 lbs each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Set 4 - 25 lbs each side for 15 reps (rear), 20 lbs each side for 15 reps (lateral)
Exercise 4: Nautilus flat bench
Set 1 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps
Set 2 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps
Set 3 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps
Set 4 - Chest. 100lbs 15 reps
Exercise 5: Nautilus row machine
Set 1 - 100 lbs 15 reps (wide grip)
Set 2 - 125 lbs 15 reps (close grip)
Set 3 - 100 lbs 15 reps (wide grip)
Set 4 - 125 lbs 15 reps (close grip)
Exercise 6: Calf raises on hack squat machine
Set 1 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 2 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)
Set 3 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 4 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)
Set 5 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes in)
Set 6 - 3 plates on each side 15 reps (toes out)
Exercise 7: Superset single arm cable bicep curls & tricep extensions
Set 1 - 30 lbs curls 15 reps each arm, 40 lbs extensions 15 reps each arm
Set 2 - 30 lbs curls 15 reps each arm, 40 lbs extensions 15 reps each arm
Set 3 - 30 lbs curls 15 reps each arm, 40 lbs extensions 15 reps each arm
Set 4 - 30 lbs curls 15 reps each arm, 40 lbs extensions 15 reps each arm

The workout took about 45 minutes, No cardio, No Sauna...DONE!

OK, so today I am starting to carb up! Sorry no post-workout pumped up picts, they would not let me take picts in the gym, they are very strict...don’t ask me why, because I have no idea! I guess you guys will just have to wait and see my final picts with me all painted up as VENOM!!!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 1 apple
Meal 2 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach & 1 apple
Meal 3 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 4 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 5 - 8oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 6 - 2 cans of tuna in water & 1 can of spinach
All through the day completed 2.0 gallons distilled water (No water after 5pm)

----------


## ScottyDoc

SPONSORED... 12 week pre-contest diet, supplementation & exercise log:
Start Date: 08-02-2010
Sponsored Trial: by... Albert Scott, D.C.
Today’s Date: 10-29-2010 (End of week 12...FINAL)

FINAL... weight / measurements / stats update (comparison)

12th week Stats: 13th week Stats:
Height - 74 in. Height - 74 in.
Bodyweight - 213 lbs Bodyweight - 206 lbs
Lean Body Mass - 200.0 lbs Lean Body Mass - 195.0 lbs
Fat Mass - 13.0 lbs Fat Mass - 11.0 lbs
Body Fat % - 6.3% Body Fat % - 5.3%

Measurements: (taken non-flexed) Measurements: (taken non-flexed)
Neck - 15.5 in. Neck - 15.8 in.
Shoulders - 52.0 in. Shoulders - 51.5 in.
Chest - 44.8 in. Chest - 44.0 in.
Abdomen - 36.0 in. Abdomen - 35.5 in.
Waist - 35.0 in. Waist - 34.5 in. 
Hips - 41.0 in. Hips - 40.8 in.
Bicep (R) - 14.25 Bicep (R) - 14.5
Thigh (R) - 22.25 Thigh (R) - 23.0
Calfs (R) - 16.0 Calfs (R) - 16.0

OK, so these are my final measurements. I wanted to get below 5% body fat and I would say I came damn close. According to my trainer/diet guru, I will definitely be below 5% by tomorrow night since I am cutting my water out by 5pm today and have started carbing up. The way he put it is all the carbs I am taking in will rush into the flat carb depleted muscles, making me bigger, skin tighter, leaner and more vascular... sounds good to me! But, for accuracy and argument’s sake, I am sticking with the above measurements because I won’t have the time, energy, nor the means to go get re-measured right before I go to the contest and believe me, tomorrow night when that contest is over, my wife and I are going straight to this diner right around the corner from the Halloween costume contest and I am PIGGING OUT!!! So, it isn’t like I can go get measured the next morning either. So, this has been a great run, incredible journey, hope it helps some of you out there. I am nothing special, anyone can do what I did with hard work and dedication!

----------


## Dukkit

Edit...

I just realized this was a 3 page log

I posted only thinking it was 1.

So now...

DAMN DUDE!! HUGE HUGE props to you. 
You did an awesome job of keeping the log, of cutting, and just overall kicking ass!!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Day 90: 10-30-2010

This is the day of the show and I will be so busy, I won’t have time to post it if I don’t post it ahead of time...Today I am instructed to do nothing physical... REST!

Diet:
Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs & 3oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 2 - 3 whole eggs & 3oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 3 - 2 microwaved honey buns
Meal 4 - 3 whole eggs & 3oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 5 - 3 whole eggs & 3oz grilled chicken breast & 2 cups broccoli & 8oz. sweet potato
Meal 6 - 2 microwaved honey buns (pre-contest)

NO WATER...I have been instructed to take 24oz. of distilled water and mix 2 servings of a pre-workout (N.O. Ignite) & 2 servings of a post workout (Extend) and I can sip on half of it all throughout the day and chug the last 12oz. right before I leave for the costume contest.

* Well...I probably won’t post again until Monday, when I do, hopefully I will have the pictures, all depends on my good buddy who is going with me, he is a part-time photographer and is going to be snapping off pictures of me and other contestants all night long, so the pictures should be awesome, just don’t know exactly how long it will take to get them emailed to me or on a CD. Wish me luck, the top prize is the same as it was when I won 2yrs ago as the “Silver Surfer” $1,500.00!!!! Big Money... Big Money... No Whammies...!!!

----------


## ScottyDoc

Ok... so I didn't win the Halloween Costume Contest, but the costume came out great, I think I looked amazing and I sure turned a few heads... Yes Ladies...Yes!!!

----------


## Dukkit

Costume looks badass

Hope you enjoyed pigging out after the show!!

----------


## Sicko

I sat here with my fingers over the keyboard trying to figure out the best way to put it..
FVKING AWESOME JOB!!!!! I guess sums it up.
was the costume really the inspiration for your body transformation?

----------


## ScottyDoc

> I sat here with my fingers over the keyboard trying to figure out the best way to put it..
> FVKING AWESOME JOB!!!!! I guess sums it up.
> was the costume really the inspiration for your body transformation?


Sorry about how long it has taken me to get back to you, I am now a REP for the company that sponsored me with all the Supps for free to do this log, and they do not allow me to REP on this forum, that's why I haven't been on in a while. But, to answer your question, yes it was a huge part of why I did it, I did it two years ago and had much better results with the costume. Something about the flat black, no shine, didn't show how lean I was, 2yrs ago I went all silver "Silver Surfer" & it was truly BAD-A$$!

----------


## system admin

Old post, but GREAT Job! 

We will be having our own contests here soon!

----------

